# Wallyworld Telescoping GoPro pole $25



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well as some may know I got my GP. I have the helmet mount all set up and was wondering about a pole. I was wandering around Walmart and I stumble across this $15 4 section 67" telescoping pole. Then I found the GoPro tripod mounting kit $9 and an old 5/16" bolt lying around my shop.

Pop out the base pivot point rubber foot. Pulled out the plastic guide. Slid in the bolt, and epoxied the plastic guide back into place. 15 minutes of work and I think a pretty killer pole for a great price.

Testing this weekend on our long family trip to our favorite resort !!! :yahoo:





































Sorry for the blurry pics hard to hold the pole and take a pic at the same time


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Any idea on what the weight is and the collapsed length?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sclogger said:


> Any idea on what the weight is and the collapsed length?


20" long when collapsed 
no clue on the weight


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

My husband has tried MANY poles - we started with the original Go Pro pole but it didn't collapse. Plus, the further out you can get the pole to go, the better you can get yourself in the video if you have it on the wide setting you should be able to tape yourself from the top of your head to the whole board at the bottom of the video.

He even did what you did above to an expandable painters pole, but discovered that they are pretty heavy when you have them extended and trying to tape for 10 minutes or so during a run.

I found this pole at Amazon.com for $8 and it is REALLY lightweight and folds up to about 8-10" and fits inside his jacket pocket. He loves it! I think it extends up to 32-36".

Amazon.com: Neewer® Extendable Self-portrait Camera Tripod Telescopic Monopod for Digital Camera & Camcorder: Camera & Photo

I originally used it for my digital camera and would take it everywhere to extend the camera out to take photos of us on our hikes, etc. When my husband was complaining how heavy some of the other poles are I told him to try mine. He attached the GoPro and it could not believe how light it was and yet could fold up and fit inside his jacket pocket if he wasn't taping.

I'm sure after some use extending and folding it up eventually it will get lose and the weight of the GoPro will flop over and turn the extended piece, but for $8 I bought 3 of them for backup - when one goes bad, then we can start using another one. The compactness of it is what sold my husband, plus how light it was.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

firstx1017 said:


> My husband has tried MANY poles


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

freshy said:


>


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

freshy said:


>





Triple8Sol said:


>












10char


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

freshy said:


>


pretty sure everyone (myself included) was excited to quote that... then freshy came in for the kill


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

firstx1017 said:


> I found this pole at Amazon.com for $8 and it is REALLY lightweight and folds up to about 8-10" and fits inside his jacket pocket. He loves it! I think it extends up to 32-36".
> 
> Amazon.com: Neewer® Extendable Self-portrait Camera Tripod Telescopic Monopod for Digital Camera & Camcorder: Camera & Photo
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


How did you attach the gopro to the tripod mount?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Joe77 said:


> How did you attach the gopro to the tripod mount?


You need to buy this also http://www.amazon.com/GoPro-GTRA30-Tripod-Mount/dp/B002RCLYXG/ref=pd_sim_p_3
If you havent bought it yet, they can be found packaged together


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Joe77 said:


> How did you attach the gopro to the tripod mount?


Thanks guys for all the 

Yes, we do use this mount: Amazon.com: GoPro Tripod Mount: Camera & Photo

We have several of them and lots of accessories so I forgot to add that you would need this mount also.

We have put this GoPro on everything - motorcycle, paddleboards, autocrossing, bicycle helmets, take the pole on hikes, we even rigged a mount for our wakeboard tower, used it for ziplining - made a shoe mount for it - got great video! 

Just last weekend my husband was saying how of all the telescoping poles we have tried, it is the best, lightest and fits into his cargo pants or jacket easily. He loves it!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but I didnt want to start a new thread, so i bought this monopod last season at the recommendation of this thread- Amazon.com : Neewer® Extendable Self-portrait Camera Tripod Telescopic Monopod for Digital Camera & Camcorder : Camera & Photo

and it was a complete fail!
The camera would swivel upside down the first time you hit a bump of any sort. So im back on the hunt for a good solid monopod, thinking about these two
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W8SSDG/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk#customerReviews

http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-WT1003-67-Inch-Monopod/dp/B00FAYL1YU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

anybody have experience with these?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, the trouble with the sectioned ones is exactly what you described!!!!!

My Cleaning Pole nock up from Bunnos, cost me ~ $14, extends to about 140cm, and collapses to 70cm!!!!!

It's a lockable/twist type, with a PVC Electrical Elbow Socket screwed onto the end, with an FCS fin GoPro adapter glued into the open end of the elbow joint!!!!! 

It's made from steel so it's tough as, and to counterweigh the thing I just hold it 20cm or so from the end of it!!!!! 

A pain in the arse to carry around I know, but ya could always stash it somewhere and return later, or what I do is just take it out on one or two days, share it around with mates!!!!!

Lets face it, how much footage do ya really wanna be editin anyways?????


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

that 2nd shot is awesome Mizu Kuma

I tell you. Mine might be a tad heavy but what are you, girly wristed. For the price it's held up great. My kids and their buddies use it all the time and so far it has held up just fine. Not one of them has said "gee it's just to heavy to hold" just sayin :happy:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm just curious, are these thing heavy?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

to those that ride with these poles: how does riding with these poles change your riding style, if at all?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I did not feel that it affected my riding at all, I generally just keep my hands at my sides when I ride so did not mess with me. The key is to extend it out so you get a full frame of view before you start riding so you do not have to worry about positioning. I rode with it out in front hand and also in back, was a bit easier in back but I think it was bc I am right handed. I hit a few boxes and like a tiny kicker with it as well but no big jumps. I slid out and fell once while riding with it and was kinda worried about breaking it but it was fine. My biggest two complaints were that my arm got tired after a while of holding the pole out and then I had no where to stash the pole afterwards/pockets too small in coat. I have a tiny camelbak that I might try putting on under my coat and throwing it all in there when I don't have it out. I do not tape myself that much but I might more as season goes on and I start to get bored.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks for your input. I have used a gopro head and chest mounted in the past and don't do it anymore, except for special circumstances.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

deagol said:


> to those that ride with these poles: how does riding with these poles change your riding style, if at all?


I would consider myself an intermediate rider, and the little riding I have done with one it's a non issue for me. I wasn't filming myself, I was filming a friend. If you have rode and used a camera much it's second nature. 

My recommendation would be hold it like a large spinning rod (as in fishing), with the base of the handle actually under your arm. That seems to make it more stable. Not to mention if you fish much it feels very natural.


----------

